# Rough girls eliminator



## dragnusa (Nov 20, 2013)

Picked up this girls eliminator yesterday while out picking. Its in pretty rough shape but will look sweet when I get to it.


----------



## bricycle (Nov 20, 2013)

I knew some rough girls...


----------



## Lynotch (Nov 21, 2013)

Who doesn't like a rough girl every now and then.


----------



## partsguy (Nov 21, 2013)

Looks like she got rode hard alot. Probably did all kinds of tricks and stunts back in her day


----------



## dragnusa (Nov 23, 2013)

classicfan1 said:


> Looks like she got rode hard alot. Probably did all kinds of tricks and stunts back in her day



It sure looks like it. Plans are to strip it and do it all in pink and put a 5 speed rear wheel on it


----------

